# Monster Scenes Kong, Wolfman and Vampirella suggestions



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Will new kits be added to the Monster Scenes line like Wolf Man, Godzilla, King Kong?

Vampirella should be resculpted as the Aurora version, while faithful to Tom Sutton art, should have been based on Gonzalez or Mayo art.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Still too early to commit to extending the series since we need to assure the first round of kits is successful. That said, I have been pursuing a Werewolf figure for the series for some time. Hopefully, that will come to pass if the line is profitable for Moebius...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Here's hoping, Dencomm!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

How about the "Monster Squad" figures, too. I think they just might do well.

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Just so it is clear, Vampirella is not in the first release? Is that correct? Hope to see her sooner then later!! Thanks for any info!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I doubt we will be seeing her at all.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Marko said:


> Just so it is clear, Vampirella is not in the first release? Is that correct? Hope to see her sooner then later!! Thanks for any info!


No, not in the first release. Not sure what opportunities might lay ahead to revisit this but there's always hope...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Now that smacks of a chance of seeing Vampirella again. Would the sculpt be the same as the original or a more refined version? 
Mcdee


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I would love to get my hands onto Vampirella!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Me too man....and it would be great to build the Model of her also
Mcdee


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i read somewhere that harris comics hates the old aurora vampi model, and wont grant a license for it. a new sculpt might be a different situation.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

razorwyre1 said:


> i read somewhere that harris comics hates the old aurora vampi model, and wont grant a license for it. a new sculpt might be a different situation.


 If so, I hope it's based on the Frank Frazetta paintings. I think those were the best illustrations.


----------

